# Ghazghkull Thraka: How to kill?



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

I've had some lucky draws against Ghazghkull, but thats really what they were, luck. I can't seem to find anything in the Necron codex that would really wreck Ghazghkull on a consistent and reliable basis. His 10 Leadership makes MSS iffy, his 4 Inititive makes Time's Arrow iffy, the only S10 we have is a shooting attack which can only be put on him on a to-hit of 6, and its a one-shot weapon, he has a 2+ so power weapons are right out. I was thinking Praetorians, but they are expensive and strike at the same time he does. Thoughts?


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Even throwing Praetorians at him would be risky as everyone i know, including myself, runs him with a MegaNob bodyguard. Thats more 2+'s for you to worry about.
And if i recall correctly, Gazghkull and the MegaNobz would strike first as they are I4 and 3 respectively and Praetorians are I2.

Your best bet, as is generally the case with most Ork units, is to drown him in fire and outroll his Sv.

Alice


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

I though Ghazghkull had a Power Klaw? Wouldn't that turn him I1/S10?


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Yes! You are correct, somehow i over looked that for his staline 'I' value. My bad 

Still, if he comes with a bodyguard, you have to get passed all them and their 2+'s. It will get messy and take a while for you to kill them if they don't kill you first even given your first strikes.

Alice


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Destroy his vehicle and ignore him, He's slow and purposeful means he's unlikely to zoom around the battlefield and worst case is he contests an objective, Destroy everything else first then shoot him with whatevers left.


----------



## Obinhi (Dec 30, 2008)

Not only that, but he is immune it instant death. So given that you have chewed up the meganobs, you still have 5 wounds to kill off.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

According to my mathhammer, a Destroyer Lord stands the best bet in CC. 4 attacks on the charge, 2 success, 2 rerolls, for 3 hits. S7 wounds his T5 on a 2+, meaning 2.49 successes and .51 rerolls, meaning 2.913 wounds. Conversely, Ghazghkulls innate 4 attacks need a 3+ to hit, which is 2.6 hits, and then a 2+ to wound, which is 2.2 wounds. I actually out-wound him, statistically, but he also has 4 wounds. In the second round of the challenge he will be dead first- Lets also not forget that MSS succeeds against LD10 about 48% of the time, meaning if the first failed, the second has good odds of succeeding, and he'll just ID himself with his Power Klaw. Unless he has Eternal Warrior? In which case he will probably already be dead or down to one wound anyway since you strike before him.

As for shooting, Monolith looks nice, as its S8 pie plate will Instant Death his Nobs, denying them any FNP if they have a Painboy.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

I didnt really account for anything other than the Praetorians. I also didn't factor in abilities. It was a general 'this is what you have to get passed' thing.

Not sure i have seen anyone use plain Nobz with him as he would slow them down. And MegaNobz can't take a Pain Boy.

I guess drowning him in fire is a sure fire way to do it, i have come across few HQ's that killed him outright, most take two or more turns when accounting for his Sv/W and Bodyguard.

Alice


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Well, Slow and Purposeful changed a bit in the new edition, for the better in most cases, since instead of 1d6 movement you just can't run.


----------



## Obinhi (Dec 30, 2008)

That and if you take mad dok then your 5 meganobs can take a 5+ invol for peanuts. Gaz also get 7 attacks on the charge, and is immune to instant death. He also comes with the invol for the times when you do have AP2 weapons.

I for one am bringing a converted one of him to the next tourniment as we have 4 necron players and I want to show them the true power of the WAAAGH!

Bare in mind that IF, and its a big if, they get first turn that battle wagon the meganobs bring is moving 13 inches with RPJ. You blow it up and they disembark 6 inches twards you. Now what? He also gets a big shoota, not bad. WS 6 makes it so you need 4+ unless you have WS7 or better I think. That said, he can still be killed and its not like he is going to do too much tricky shit. The problem is you almost never fight him alone. 

My buddy tried to force weapon him with mafiston and ended up getting power klawed to death in a chalange. Math hammer can tell you odds, but if Gork and Mork are watching, Gaz will fuck you up every time. 

Best advice is to blow up the transports and get him down in wounds as much as you can prior to his charge, and when you can, charge him first and deny the +2 attacks on the charge. Have a character chalange him if you can so the mega nobs cant lend weight of number to him in the combat (they have to kill the other stuff).

Alternatively you can allow him to deploy first, see where he puts him, and with the new premeasuer rules you can work to isolate him on the other side of the board. If he cant charge you remove everything that is really good about him.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

In my 1k list, everything is either beasts, jump, or vehicle/in one, so mobility isn't an issue at all.

Also, didn't notice he has 5 attacks, thought it was 4. He still has a good shot of dying turn one to combine Warscythe and MSS action, and if not turn 1, he can't put out enough killy to take down a Destroyer Lord (Thank you T6 Instant Death immunity!) before turn 2 rolls around and he gets his shit ruined anyway. Also, how the hell does he get +2 attacks for charging? He gets 5 attacks and 4 wounds, what the fuck codex are YOU playing with?


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Special Rule. Adamantium Skull. Gives him 2A on the Charge.

Alice


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Well then, being Jump Infantry, I better be the one to charge.

Or I might take your advice and just torrent the hell out of him until he dies. Works on Terminators.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Charging him is risky at best, like i said, for two reasons

A. All units that can stand up to him are expensive.

B. You risk losing said expensive Unit or atleast a significant portion of it, rendering it nigh useless elsewhere on the battlefield.

I could add reason C; most people put said epensive unit in merely to combat him, making them useless elsewhere and a big points sink. But that is usually a beginners failure rather than a rule.

In all i have seen it best done with weight of fire. That said i have been rendered unable to do much more than scan the 6th Ed rule book due to illness so i speak from a 5th Ed. perspective.

Alice


----------



## Madden (Jan 22, 2012)

One item tesseract labyrinth, torrent shooting then stick him in a lab his save means nothing to it and it goes on current wounds, mines so far collected Logan grimnar, vulkan, Lysander, draigo, and a hive tyrant, plus numerous other Ic's. Works for me (though not tried it in 6th yet my first real battle is tommorow).


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

If I spend the points on a Labyrinth, I'm going to use it the first round. Ghazkull has 5 wounds. I need a 6 to trap him, otherwise it is wasted. Failing that, I could use it turn 2, but I would be killing him on turn 2 anyway.

As I have said in my Praetorians breakdown, being Jump Infantry means they get a massive amount of attacks on the charge. You mean to tell me 6 S5 AP- + 5 S5 AP2 + 10 S6 AP2 + 3 S7 AP2 attacks aren't going to wipe a mob of Boyz off the table? Praetorians will certainly be useful, but like Ghazkull, they have to charge to really be beastly. Being Jump Infantry, I have the advantage in terms of mobility and will be much more likely to be able to charge. The only Jump Infantry Orks get are Kommandos, and I don't expect to see a lot of those.

I am seriously considering the Praetorians regardless of whether or not I take on Ghazkull with them. Shattering one mob a turn? Yes please.


----------



## Obinhi (Dec 30, 2008)

Um Storm boys are jump, Kommandos are scouts and infiltraters. 

Anywho, Fearless wounds are out, so even if you get into combat with a huge boys mob, you would have to do 31 wounds to kill off a full mob, and that is assuming that you dont get killed off first. You wont be playing in a vaccume I assume, and your opponent will have access to the same information you do right? So now that shootie is king, he could attach Gaz to a 30 man shoota boy squad and light your ass up with 60 shots, that'll hurt good.

Anyway that is getting too far into what ifs and I'll alwayses for me.

Gaz is a CC beast and thats it. If you want to beat him, stay out of CC with him as long as you can. Trust that he will be in a battle wagon to start so you'll have av14 front to look at as well. His effective charge range will be 7 + 6+ 2d6 (7 for transport with RPJ, 6 for disembark, and then the charge) When he calls the WAAGH, he gets fleet thus re-rolls one or all of his charge dice. This puts him on avg. on the high side of the dice. I would say his threat range is about 20 inches a turn. Keep that in mind.

Also, if your foe takes storm boys, note that the rokkit pack rules allot them an additional d6 for movement whenever they move with the rokkit pack. This is a 3D6 charge, and although we lose one on a roll of 1, that is an acceptible loss for a 6 + 3d6 charge. NOTE: Stormboys cannot WAAAGH! so dont let your foe take fleet for them, they dont get it anymore, thank you FAQ.

Do you want some more general ork tips. They have some nasty tricks with 6th ed rules.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

I'd simply shred his bodyguard first with Gauss/Tesla down to a few models (crack the transport first if need be). Then deny him the charge by assaulting him with Warscythe Lychguard plus a tooled Overlord (with Tesseract Labyrinth?) to finish him off. Or instead of lychguard, take a Royal Court with a Voidblade and Warscythe Lords.

Then again, once you wreck his ride you could just ignore him pretty much. He's not exactly the definition of agile.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

True enough. The issue is actually that its a 1k game, so I don't have the points for a Royal Court Deathstar. Plus, to use the Tesseract, I'd have to whittle him down a bit first.

He'll inevitably take a Battlewagon to ferry him around in, and thats not an issue. 5 scarabs will eat a battlewagon dead.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Multiple Destroyer Lord,+Warrior Blobs, then just kite him to hell and back. Add in a few Tesla Destructors from aircraft/abarges and you can pretty much blow them out the battlefield.

To the Meganobz, they take on average 14 gauss wounds, even before factoring in the rest of the hits.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Hmm. That actually sounds like a pretty good plan....


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Iron Angel said:


> He'll inevitably take a Battlewagon to ferry him around in, and thats not an issue. 5 scarabs will eat a battlewagon dead.


So will gauss. :wink:

Once he's out the Wagon, especially if you get him early, then you can just afford to ignore him. And considering that's around half his list in that one unit, the rest should be a mop up. 

Play for Secondary Objectives for the advantage while hammering his troops - Ghazzy won't make a jot of difference if he can't reach CC and all his Boyz are mush.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

My math was a bit off at first, but basicslly 3 wounds from 24" shooting, step back for 24" again, 3 wounds (3 dead), again move closer, stay (18"), 3 more wounds, move closer, (12"), 6 wounds (7 and a half), move closer and charge (overwatch) results in a further 4 wounds, and so 9 meganobz dead, one on a single wound, painboy likely still there, ghazkull alive as well. Not to mention it may not have even reached the charge thanks to fickle dice, so a further turn of rapid fire shooting, kills nob, painboy and a couple of wounds on ghazkhull. Possibly detach Destroyer lord and have him solo the by now lonesome warboss, where as mention the mss/warscythe lord would likely eat him alive.

At 260 for the warriors and 175 ish for the dlord, compared to ghazkull and 10 meganobz with a painboy and they wont have much of an army left to game with. Especially if you throw a couple of scythe 'transports' in as gunships with their tesla arcs and abarges.

2 dlords and 2 warriors comes to around 850. Drop a few warriors here and there and you can fit in two abarges or two flyers. Bang tody. Obviously doubling up the amounts of shots is twice the speed of killing ghaz, while at 1k pts he is also likely to have a much smaller meganob unit.

If he does go for a transported nobz, a unit of 2 Heavy Gauss Destroyers would pull his transport open, and be useful against others who pull similar tricks (Belial and Deathwing Command Squads in a Land Raider with a couple of tac squads to make up numbers.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm thinking of letting him go first, and once he deploys, try to get 26"+ away from him. That way his transport moves 6", drops him out 6" away, he moves 6", and then he has to risk assaulting something so far away. Then I can shoot him with everything and then charge him.

I was really looking forward to trying Praetorians, but the more I look at it, the harder it is for me to justify a 200 point unit like that.

Just did about 20 dice tests, 10 with me charging, ten with Ghaz charging. In all of the ones where I charge, Ghazkull is either dead before he can attack or the MSS gets him. In half the ones where he charges the MSS gets him. The other half require a Reanimation roll. Charging him is indeed iffy.


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

MSS are your best bet if you go into Close Combat.

But Don't forget he can WAAAGH!! and when he does he get's a 2++ so yeah...


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Hold the phone. Explain this WAAAAGGGHHH! to me. Can he do it whenever he wants? Once a game? Is it allowed first turn?


----------



## Obinhi (Dec 30, 2008)

Not on the first turn, and he does have to do it on the shooting phase, Gaz calls a WAAGH it also lasts thru you turn as well.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

So then get the deed done early.


----------



## Obinhi (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh yes, But you will have trouble getting the job done unless you focus all of your fire on the Battle Wagon, then the Meganobs, then him. If you Iggy the rest of the army you may find some other greenies in your ass.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

I'll be using Annihilation Barges and Warriors to deal with the mobs.

So then what if I just stuck everything inside a vehicle and presented him with an AV13 wall? No footsloggers, just Arks and Barges.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Well he's S10 with 7 or so attacks when charging = 1+ dead ride. Personally I thing just footslogging mass Tesla would be a better bet, plus a Dlord and Destroyers to a) kill his ride and b) clean him up in CC.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

My take on this was either use my smackin nobz combo, or take a doomsday ark or doomscythe, it would instant death the nobz and the wouldn't be able to get an armour save or feel no pain, and then for added lulz add obyron or overlord (overlord probably less risky given he can take a 3++) and then challenge his ass.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Obyron wouldn't get his best rule, Cleaving Counterblow, against him, since Thraka strikes at I1, what with his Powerklaw and all. Plus he can Instant Death Obyron.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

You can alternatively just tarpit him with a squad of warriors he can't sweeping advance so is hardly goiing to threaten anything else then if you position another unit close enough then the first squad just stands up again ready to tarpit him again.


----------



## zelwick (Nov 7, 2011)

Consider that Gaz can Waaaagh! at "any time". This means even after you have rolled to wound with low AP weapons to recive his 2++. He is a tough nut to crack.
6t ed ork FAQ 1.0: Page 58 - Prophet of the Waaagh!, first paragraph
Change the second sentence to "Ghazghkull's Waaagh! can be summoned at any time, but only once per game, and not on the first game turn.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

last time i checked concentrated tankfire worked quite well... goin around in circles and circles on the battlefield teeheheh after the rest of the ork forces where destroyed ofcourse


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

neilbatte said:


> You can alternatively just tarpit him with a squad of warriors he can't sweeping advance so is hardly goiing to threaten anything else then if you position another unit close enough then the first squad just stands up again ready to tarpit him again.


RP rolls work differently this edition, if the whole unit is wiped out, its wiped out. No RP rolls at all. This edition favors MSU heavily but Necrons can only operate in FLU. Once people start figuring that out Necrons are going to start feeling a lot less overpowered.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Just take flyers and laugh at him as you kite him around the board with mobile units. After you crush his army, tell him not to be a tard and take an uber-special character in a 1k game again.


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

Arcane said:


> Just take flyers and laugh at him as you kite him around the board with mobile units. After you crush his army, tell him not to be a tard and take an uber-special character in a 1k game again.


This might be the most reliable way at any point game. Ghazghkull can't even touch fliers. I'd just be wary of Lootas at that point.

He could just retort and say to you, don't take 5 fliers in a 1k game.


----------

